
Germany is testing public hazard alerting(now) - heredoc
https://www.bbk.bund.de/DE/AufgabenundAusstattung/Krisenmanagement/WarnungderBevoelkerung/Bundesweiter_Warntag/Bundesweiter_Warntag_node.html
======
danielbln
As someone who is living smack in the center of the capital - I think this
test was a pretty big fail. No sirens, no cell broadcast, people who had a
hazard alerting app installed got the notification 30 minutes late. Lots of
room for improvement, let's hope next years test will be more fruitful.

~~~
pintxo
Actually, there are no sirens in Berlin at all. They got all decomissioned in
the 90s.

Some municipalities still habe sirens, either because past experiences with
industry accidents (chemical plants) or to summon the (citizen) fire brigate.
Seems Berlin has neither.

------
detaro
bigger discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24430145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24430145)

